# EURO Deposits Accounts in Northern Ireland



## whiz (15 May 2011)

Hi guys, I was wondering is it possible to open a euro deposit account in Northern Ireland, in HSBC or another bank ? Any feedback much appreciated.


----------



## L0llip0p (23 May 2011)

short answer, yes.

You'll need to travel up and open the account in person but you can certainly open a EURO account in NI with HSBC.


----------



## DocOc (23 May 2011)

How about Northern Bank? Thanks


----------



## whiz (24 May 2011)

thanks for that info


----------



## farmerette (25 May 2011)

whiz said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering is it possible to open a euro deposit account in Northern Ireland, in HSBC or another bank ? Any feedback much appreciated.


 
yeah but you must open a sterling account 1st , that means paying 8 pound sterling per month on two accounts


----------



## Happy Girl (25 May 2011)

farmerette said:


> yeah but you must open a sterling account 1st , that means paying 8 pound sterling per month on two accounts


 
I received a call from HSBC yesterday outlining how to go about opening a deposit account in Northern Ireland. I was advised that I WOULD have to open a current account before I could open a deposit but was assured that once the account is kept in credit that there would be no charge on the account (or the deposit account needless to say).


----------



## Godfather (25 May 2011)

Happy Girl said:


> I received a call from HSBC yesterday outlining how to go about opening a deposit account in Northern Ireland. I was advised that I WOULD have to open a current account before I could open a deposit but was assured that once the account is kept in credit that there would be no charge on the account (or the deposit account needless to say).



Yes, but you would get no interest... Then isn't it better to take a flight to Germany and open there? I just posted a link on a new savings account protected by Frankfurt Sparkasse with 2% rate interest on my other post (I promise I'm not trying to advertize it  ) and after speaking with this bank they advised to me to go to a german post office with my proof of ID, address, etc and open it with the online form in the same link... I'm widely considering it...


----------



## Happy Girl (25 May 2011)

Godfather said:


> Yes, but you would get no credit...


 
I dont understand what you mean Godfather. If I want to open deposit acc in HSBC and open required CA to transfer funds into the deposit what would it matter whether I get credit or not. If I am not resident in NI what purpose would credit serve me. Am I missing something.


----------



## Godfather (25 May 2011)

Sorry Happy Girl... I meant: you would get no interest...


----------



## Happy Girl (25 May 2011)

Godfather said:


> Sorry Happy Girl... I meant: you would get no interest...


 
Sorry Godfather but I am still confused. I realise I wouldn't get interest on a current acc with HSBC but the only reason I would be opening it in the first place is to feed funds from it to a deposit acc - so basically I would be transferring funds from PTSB - CA (HSBC) - Deposit Acc (HSBC) so the funds will only lie in the CA acc for a matter of days.


----------



## L0llip0p (25 May 2011)

You can open a EURO account with HSBC as a non-resident without setting up any other type of account. Mind you interest is .1% so buttons and there is a £5 per month charge for the account.

Its called an *[FONT=&quot]International Personal Savings Account[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 

I enquired by sending an email to ibateam@hsbc.com 

The response was [/FONT]  Thank you for your e-mail to open an International Personal Saving account with HSBC in Euro's. I attach an application form for you to complete.

  (See attached file: Personalcust app.pdf)

  Please print off the application form and hand into your local branch in Belfast. You will also need to take identification such as a driving licence/passport to confirm your identity and a utility bill dated within the last 4 months to confirm your address.


----------



## Godfather (25 May 2011)

Happy Girl said:


> Sorry Godfather but I am still confused. I realise I wouldn't get interest on a current acc with HSBC but the only reason I would be opening it in the first place is to feed funds from it to a deposit acc - so basically I would be transferring funds from PTSB - CA (HSBC) - Deposit Acc (HSBC) so the funds will only lie in the CA acc for a matter of days.



Ah! I see...  Clear to me now!


----------



## dec1892 (26 May 2011)

Lolli - is this international personal saving account with HSBC an offshore account or not? 
Also, will this be covered under the UK bank guarantee?


----------



## L0llip0p (30 May 2011)

I asked that very question to HSBC and received following:

"No it wouldnt be an offshore account it is a UK domiciled account."

So that means its covered by UK bank guarantee. No answer yet on where the EUROS would be held given that is a mainland UK account.


----------



## L0llip0p (2 Jun 2011)

For those interested in opening an account in EUROS in NI with HSBC, you do this at the following branch

*25-29 Royal Avenue
Belfast
BT1 1FB

(+44) 1226 26 1010 * 
Monday, Saturday 9:00-17:00
Sunday     13:00-17:00        
                Tuesday9:30-17:00
                Wed, Thur, Fri 9:00-19:00

The EURO accounts which can be opened by a non-resident are called One-Europe or Internation Personal Savings Account.

There are 3 types of account you can open:
current(any amount)
instant access savings(any amount) 
fixed term deposit (min balance USD $10,000)

As I understand it there is a £5 a month charge on the account.

If you call the number listed and wait for options as non-customers, hit option "2" for new accounts you'll be put through to someone in the call centre who can build an initial profile for you and arrange an appointment with someone at the branch to open the account. I was told that internet banking is available but I'll confirm this after I've set up the account which I'll be doing myself shortly.

These account are not offshore but UK domiciled accounts so covered by UK guarantee.

I don't work for a bank or anything but I just thought this post might help those interested in opening such an account.


----------



## WinnieP (11 Dec 2011)

Did you ever get the account open, be interesting to hear what happened?/


----------

